# 7.7x58 Japanese Ariska



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Any interest in a somewhat sportirized 7.7x58? From my research I think its a type 99 Series 32 from the Nogoya Arsenal. Mum is intact on top of receiver.

I was either going to restore it or give it a good sporterizing but at this point I'm probably not going to do either.

I have 114 pieces of Norma and Graf & Sons brass, RCBS FL die set and Factory crimp die.

I worked up a load for it with Speer 150gr SP .311 bullets which it shot well.

I'm not sure what its worth but I would like to sell the rifle or trade for something in 308.

Well I can't get the pics to show up.


----------

